# This looks like the most dangerous Snow Blower yet.



## sock-feet (Dec 14, 2017)

Has anyone used or seen one of these? Looks like the most dangerous single stage snow blower.

https://longisland.craigslist.org/for/d/antique-vintage-snow-blower/6517546936.html


----------



## sock-feet (Dec 14, 2017)

*Here is another one. Is this called the Meat Grinder???*

Crazy Machines back then.


https://providence.craigslist.org/grd/d/lambert-snowblower/6528933333.html


----------



## KennyW in CT (Feb 24, 2015)

I think the old Gravely Sno-Thro attachment with open tines is pretty dangerous, especially to cats and dogs that are inquisitive.


----------



## KennyW in CT (Feb 24, 2015)

It's amazing how the older single stage throwers with only 3 or 4 hp engines threw the crap out of snow and still do! I put a 6.5 hp HF engine on one like this that replaced a 3 hp engine and it is a Monster now, not to mention dangerous with exposed chains.


----------



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

The 'meat grinder' would be my choice.


----------



## sock-feet (Dec 14, 2017)

*Another one less dangerous.*

https://cnj.craigslist.org/grd/d/old-snowbird-snowblower/6537382662.html


----------



## sock-feet (Dec 14, 2017)

KennyW in CT said:


> I think the old Gravely Sno-Thro attachment with open tines is pretty dangerous, especially to cats and dogs that are inquisitive.


Yes that is.

Looks like it belongs in the Mad Max movies.


----------



## sock-feet (Dec 14, 2017)

*Gnarly for sure*

https://omaha.craigslist.org/grd/d/almost-antique-craftsman-snow/6515573284.html

This is interesting for sure.

Lots of dangerous moving parts.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I think the old David Bradley would get my vote. Second to that would be a Russian Rolba followed by the Gravely. 

Below is the David Bradley plus it can switch over into a tiller cultivator with the right attachments !!
I owned one of the DB chainsaws sold through sears.
.


----------



## KennyW in CT (Feb 24, 2015)

Holy Cuisinart Batman, that thing would make the OSHA inspectors cringe!


----------



## FullThrottle (Apr 7, 2017)

Looks like something you spread manure with lol



AL- said:


> The 'meat grinder' would be my choice.


----------



## sock-feet (Dec 14, 2017)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I think the old David Bradley would get my vote. Second to that would be a Russian Rolba followed by the Gravely.
> 
> Below is the David Bradley plus it can switch over into a tiller cultivator with the right attachments !!
> I owned one of the DB chainsaws sold through sears.
> .


Totally Bizarre machine.


----------



## sock-feet (Dec 14, 2017)

https://omaha.craigslist.org/grd/d/almost-antique-craftsman-snow/6515573284.html

This is interesting for sure.

Lots of dangerous moving parts.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

KennyW in CT said:


> It's amazing how the older single stage throwers with only 3 or 4 hp engines threw the crap out of snow and still do! I put a 6.5 hp HF engine on one like this that replaced a 3 hp engine and it is a Monster now, not to mention dangerous with exposed chains.


=======================================================================

All the more reason to see a builder make them again as they are much simpler to own and operate with a solid snow blower rotor.


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

sock-feet said:


> https://cnj.craigslist.org/grd/d/old-snowbird-snowblower/6537382662.html


A far superior design to anything available today.:sad2:


----------



## sock-feet (Dec 14, 2017)

DriverRider said:


> A far superior design to anything available today.:sad2:


Here is a beauty:

https://providence.craigslist.org/grd/d/snow-blowersnow-bird/6521612587.html


----------



## bricarr1 (Mar 21, 2018)

Could use it as a leaf shredder.


----------



## bricarr1 (Mar 21, 2018)

One of them looked like it could bale hay.


----------



## sock-feet (Dec 14, 2017)

Here is the most Gnarly attachment as stated earlier.


https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/146733102667255


----------



## sock-feet (Dec 14, 2017)

Garden Mark????

Never heard of this brand. Looks cool.

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1980568968885263


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Safety is the number one reason why I like my 1995 MTD over the 1973 Gilson made Montgomey Wards 26 inch. I like that both the augers and the drive stops when you release the handles since the Montgomery Ward blower will keep on a going.


----------

